# US to EU braking lights



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome 
I have BMW 650i F12 2012, from US. I changed a rear light from american to european (red to yellow turn-signal) and when i press a brake pedal it light up a rear turn-signal and braking lights. It should light up only braking lights. Actually I downloaded and install E-Sys and I tried to coding this (FRM module), and i changed some features, but it's still lightining up (turn-signal). Any idea?

My CAFD file of FRM (us): dl.m14.pl/photos/CAFD_0000012F_011_004_017.ncd


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you changed the tail lights, and without any coding the tail lights don't operate as the old ones did, then the wiring is different for Europe and U.S. lights.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Are you sure? Where are there differences in wiring? What I must change?

Now the tail light working, but the turn indicator light up with brake lights, which is incompatible with European law. Rest of lights is working good, turn indicators working, rear position lights etc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, I am not 100% sure, but this is common. You can try using European Country Controller in FA and VO Coding FRM to see if it is a coding issue, but I doubt it is.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Can you more describe about European Country Controller? How to do it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IN FA, what is the Typschlüssel=xxxx of this car?

PM me VIN of another Polish Fxx 5, 6, or 7 Series car.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Typschlussel is LZ33


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kmodel99 said:


> Typschlussel is LZ33


So, the first thing I would try is to change to Typschlussel = LZ31, and then VO Code FRM with modified FA.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Can you desribe how to do this? To code only FRM?

Is it posible to do this with psdzdata LITE?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, PSdZData Lite is all that is needed.

Edit FA, Save it, Load it in coding Module, Read SVT, and Right-Click on FRM ECU and select Code.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok, it's ok but now I have error "Adaptive headlights malfunction " but the brake light working property


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Remove 8S4 and 5AP from FA if you have them, and VO Code FRM again.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

From salapa element?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok i delete only 8S4 from salapa element. And it's still "Adaptive headlights malfunction " and "Headlamp vertical aim control malfunction ". And all time lights up a side turn indicator, when I turn on a turn signal, the front and rear turn-indicator is blinking but a side turn indicator is still ligtning up (without blinking).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What headlight option does car have? S524A Adaptive Headlights or S552A Adaptive LED headlight?


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

In FA is 524 headlights. I have lamp with bixenon and halogen which light up when I am turning. (Adaptive light or etc.)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I can think of no reason why 524 would be incompatible with Typschlussel = LZ31.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

But when I backup old cafd file of frm there were no errors.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, then set back Typschlussel = LZ33. Make a before and after .NCD comparison of FRM data, and see what FDL Codes are changing between LZ31 and LZ33, and then try and isolate the rear tail light codes only, and FDL Code them.


----------

